# Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate or sodium laurel sulfate?



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I was looking for a toothpaste that did not contain sodium laurel sulfate (SLS) because I get canker sores and suspect that my mouth in general is sensitive to SLS. I ended up with some Kiss My Face Toothpaste but then noticed that it has a similar, but different, ingredient called Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate. I looked it up online and it is described as a mild surfactant, basically another cleaning agent. Does anybody know if this is similar enough to sodium laurel sulfate to cause the same problem? Is it just another detergent that might irritate my mouth?


----------



## ohiomomma (Nov 30, 2001)

I know of 2 toothpaste that do not use sodium lauyl sulfate.

1) The first is Doctor Burt's Lavendar Mint Toothpaste. It states right on the tube: " No artifiacial colors, flavors, binders or sodium lauryl sulfate". I have only tried the lavendar mint. it's a nice, minty but not too minty flavor. I and my 4 yr old like it but my youngest (26 mon.) does not.

You can contact them through their website : www.burtsbees.com

2) The other I purchased through a Freelife International sales rep. They deal only with organically safe products and have everything from shampoos to vitamins. You can only purchase them through a rep, though, kind of like an Avon rep, as they work out of their homes. I have the BGSE Mint toothpaste. The flavor is not as strong as the Dr. Burts's and my 26 mo old likes it.

There's a toll free number on the back of the tube: 1 800-882 - 7240.


----------



## MammaV (Jul 13, 2002)

plain old baking soda works well to clean teeth. It's non-toxic, taste's horrible, but is completely safe. You can always put a drop of peppermint oil on your tooth brush if you can't handle the taste


----------



## Envision (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi,

I avoid any names that have the similarity of SLS.

I use a brand called Dentarome Plus from Young Living Essential oils. I am VERY fussy about how my teeth feel after brushing and have been quite happy with it's performance.
They also have an all natural mouth wash that they recommend for canker sores.

My dh gets canker sores and uses peppermint oil to deal with them (there is peppemint in the toothpaste as well).

Good luck finding something that works...cankers are the worst.

Oils


----------



## marbles (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi there,
In my search for the perfect toothpaste, I have found a great one made by New co I too am picky about the mouth feel thing and find the peppermint great and fresh, and my kids love the creamsicle and bubblegum type. Dh like the kids kind for brushing before breakfast. new co makes some exellent products and the toothp. has no s laureth or lauryl sulphates. its distributed out of Canada.

on the tube it says
Newco's teatree oil toothpasdte is natures path to cleaner teeth and healthier gums. With the mouth being the most absorbent place in the body, this formula will contribute to your good health on a cellular level!

cheers!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks folks. I guess if the initials form SLS, I should watch out for it, even if it is a slightly different name. I know I've seen the Weleda and Peelu toothpaste in our coop. I've used Peelu once before and didn't think it cleaned too well, but now that I've got a Sonicare it should be ok, except for the taste. I tried the baking soda, but don't think I can handle that taste at all.


----------



## andie65 (Jun 2, 2013)

I found this bc i had the same question.

SURFACTANTS

Surfactants or foaming agents are used in toothpaste to create the foam we generate with brushing our teeth. Surfactants spread the ingredients of the toothpaste throughout the mouth cavity and the surfaces of the teeth and gums.Sodium Lauryl Sulphate (SLS) is the most common surfactant used in toothpastes. Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate (Sarcosinate) is another surfactant that performs the foaming function without additional complications.

Sodium Lauryl Sulphate (SLS)

SLS is a very effective detergent and foaming agent used for removal of oil, stains and residues. In higher concentrations it is included in industrial cleaners, and degreasers. In lower concentrations it is used in personal care products including soaps, shampoo and is a common ingredient of toothpaste. SLS is widely available and inexpensive. SLS is known to cause mouth ulcers in some people as it dries out the protective layer of the oral mucosa ( due to its anionic charge). These mouth ulcers are a problem for pregnant women already experiencing "dry mouth" Research has also indicated SLS may be damaging to the immune system also.

Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate (Sarcosinate)

Sarcosinate is a natural product from coconut oil ad is a surfactant that disperses the toothpaste around the teeth and in the oral cavity. It Inhibits microbial growth by inhibiting enzymes that break down sugars into acids and prevents bad breath (halitosis). Sarcosinate has a low oral toxicity, is not found to be mutagenic, irritating or sensitizing, and most importantly for you during pregnancy, does not create "dry mouth" as other surfactants (SLS) are known to do.


----------



## carderhi (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, if you go to www.theodent.com the children's toothpaste does not have sls. However, Classic toothpaste does. This toothpaste uses the technology Rennou which is derived from the cocoa plant. Studies have shown it to be more effective than fluoride at remineralizing teeth with no toxicity and it is safe to swallow. Hope this helps.


----------



## cmboiler (Dec 26, 2013)

I purchased toothpaste from the honest co for my daughters and it does have sodium lauroyl sarconsinate. I noticed canker sores after I used it, so I am reluctant to use it again. Toms of Maine is what I normally use and I have had no issues with it.


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

I use Biotene and it helps with dry mouth and doesn't cause sores like other toothpastes with SLS. Also have stopped using shampoo with SLS and noticed less flaking and dryness of scalp.


----------

